# XFree 4.4-rc3

## -YoShi-

Ciao come da sopra  :Smile:  qualcuno l'ha già provato?

Com'è? e soprattutto esiste un ebuild o bisogna passare da CVS?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso xfree-4.2.99-902 e funziona perfettamente.

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io uso xfree-4.2.99-902 e funziona perfettamente.

 

Anche io, e confermo.

----------

## doom.it

Credo che Xfree-4.4 non sarà in portage a causa della licenza...

http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/04/02/18/131223.shtml?tid=104&tid=189

[OT] Non so esattamente di cosa si tratti questo problema con la nuova licenza, se qualcuno puo chiarirmi le idee  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## xlyz

rendono obbligatorio l'inserimento di un testo con i riferimenti al progetto Xfree.

GPL non prevede tale obbligo, e quindi non e' gpl-compatibile.

----------

## comio

non vedo un problema così grosso...

Non capisco perché. Loro chiedono che ci sia la scritta "Xfree86 etc etc" scritta nella doc. Mi pare una richiesta non esagerata... boh

----------

## xlyz

la richiesta in se' e' una cazzata, ma modifica gli obblighi della gpl

a quel punto devi scegliere se usare la nuova licenza di Xfree o la gpl. ed e' più facile mollare Xfree che tutti gli altri programmi gpl (o se preferisci convincere Xfree a modificare i termini della licenza, che tutti gli altri progetti ad adottare una licenza xfree compatibile)

----------

## GhePeU

EDIT

2 problemi con xfree 4.4 rc2: aperto thread dedicato

----------

## shev

Altro utente di xfree 4.4-rc soddisfatto  :Very Happy: 

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> qualcuno che usa la rc2 mi può verificare una cosa?

 

Se hai pazienza di aspettare domani ti dico tutto (non sono sulla gentoo box ora).

----------

## GhePeU

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Altro utente di xfree 4.4-rc soddisfatto 
> 
>  *GhePeU wrote:*   qualcuno che usa la rc2 mi può verificare una cosa? 
> 
> Se hai pazienza di aspettare domani ti dico tutto (non sono sulla gentoo box ora).

 

grazie  :Wink: 

ah, ho aperto un thread, qui mi sembrava di essere un po' OT

----------

## shev

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> ah, ho aperto un thread, qui mi sembrava di essere un po' OT

 

Si, hai fatto bene. Però la prossima volta elimina il messaggio nel topic in cui sei OT, si evita di creare confusione con topic incrociati. A questo punto come detto per un altro topic oggi pomeriggio, eventuali risposte a Ghepu postatele nell'altro topic

----------

## GhePeU

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   ah, ho aperto un thread, qui mi sembrava di essere un po' OT 
> 
> Si, hai fatto bene. Però la prossima volta elimina il messaggio nel topic in cui sei OT, si evita di creare confusione con topic incrociati. A questo punto come detto per un altro topic oggi pomeriggio, eventuali risposte a Ghepu postatele nell'altro topic

 

l'eliminazione dei messaggi è permessa anche agli utenti qui? non sapevo

provvedo subito

EDIT: anzi, modifico il post

----------

## silian87

Ma la GPL non vieta cambi di licenza se non riscrivendo tutto il codice da 0? Non ditemi che l'hanno fatto [  :Shocked:  ]

----------

## Vide

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma la GPL non vieta cambi di licenza se non riscrivendo tutto il codice da 0? Non ditemi che l'hanno fatto [  ]

 

Ma per piacere..

----------

## silian87

Per piacere un corno!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se non si puo' chiudere il codice di punto in bianco (secondo la gpl) non si potra' neanche cambiare licenza! Se no e' logico che tutti cambiano licenza e poi chiudono il codice.

Guarda qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134091&highlight=gpl+chiuso

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per piacere un corno!!!!   

 

Suppongo si riferisse alla riscrittura del codice di XFree, cosa non avvenuta in quanto la precedente licenza di XFree non era la GPL ma una variante della BSD (+o-) che quindi prevede la possibilità di rilicenziare liberamente. Qualcuno rilicenziava GPL e adesso dal team di X11 vogliono ri-licenziare direttamente in questa maniera.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non si puo' chiudere il codice di punto in bianco (secondo la gpl) non si potra' neanche cambiare licenza! Se no e' logico che tutti cambiano licenza e poi chiudono il codice.
> 
> 

 

Si ci sarebbero tutte le varie alchimie delle multilicenze che si vedono in giro (cito ad esempio mysql, normalmente licenziato GPL ma se vuoi includere la sua tecnologia in un applicazione closed puoi farlo acquistando la apposita licenza), ma se la licenza é unicamente GPL  tale programma resta Free.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Per piacere un corno!!!!

 

Scusa se ti ho frainteso, scusa davvero, cedevo che ti riferivi al discorso della licenza. 

cusami se ti ho offeso, amici come prima,   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

Ditemi se dico una fregnaccia.

La GPL non vieta di dare il programma anche con un'altra licenza. Semplicemente che se io uso la proprietà intellettuale di un altro che usa GPL, allora io devo pubblicare in GPL. Ma se il mio codice è mio posso anche decidere di non usare più la GPL. Per esempio fino alla 1.9 uso la GPL, poi dalla 2 uso la pinco pallo licenza. Ora se tu usi sino alla 1.9 sei vincolato dalla GPL, altrimenti dalla 2 sei vincolato dalla nuova licenza. Esempi sono MySQL, Ghostcript/GhostView che utilizzano multilicenze.

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> La GPL non vieta di dare il programma anche con un'altra licenza. Semplicemente che se io uso la proprietà intellettuale di un altro che usa GPL, allora io devo pubblicare in GPL. Ma se il mio codice è mio posso anche decidere di non usare più la GPL. Per esempio fino alla 1.9 uso la GPL, poi dalla 2 uso la pinco pallo licenza. Ora se tu usi sino alla 1.9 sei vincolato dalla GPL, altrimenti dalla 2 sei vincolato dalla nuova licenza. Esempi sono MySQL, Ghostcript/GhostView che utilizzano multilicenze.
> 
> 

 

Per come ho capito io le cose:

Se una cosa é GPL e basta rimane tale anche se il codice lo hai scritto tu. E tu autore del codice iniziale, che hai scelto di usare la GPL, sei vincolato ad adottare la stessa licenza anche per i prodotti derivati.

La pratica delle doppie licenze dovrebbe basarsi sul fatto che il prodotto viene rilasciato e sviluppato con la licenza più chiusa la quale tuttavia permette di liberare il codice rilicenziandolo con la GPL. Ma il codice cui viene applicata la GPL sarebbe comunque un fork del codice principale scritto sotto un'altra licenza e, siccome una licenza non può essere retroattiva la GPL non può sovrascrivere o modificare i diritti/doveri delle licenze precedenti, quindi chi adotta la licenza iniziale può continuare ad utilizzarla.

----------

## Vide

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Per piacere un corno!!!! 
> 
> Scusa se ti ho frainteso, scusa davvero, cedevo che ti riferivi al discorso della licenza. 
> 
> cusami se ti ho offeso, amici come prima,  

 

Non hai frainteso, avevi capito giusto il mio post ma continui ad avere le idee confuse su QUANDO e A CHI si applichi una licenza.

La licenza vale PER GLI ALTRI, non per me creatore. Io creatore posso fare la versione 1.0 sotto GPL, la versione 1.1 sotto EULA M$ e la versione 1.2 sotto BSD. E mi sembra anche abbastanza logico, visto che il programma è il MIO.

Sei TU che se è GPL non puoi chiudere il mio codice nel tuo programma, che sotto EULA non puoi vedere il mio codice ne copiare il binario e che sotto BSD puoi fare quel che vuoi col mio codice, anche chiuderlo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Vide wrote:*   

> La licenza vale PER GLI ALTRI, non per me creatore. Io creatore posso fare la versione 1.0 sotto GPL, la versione 1.1 sotto EULA M$ e la versione 1.2 sotto BSD. E mi sembra anche abbastanza logico, visto che il programma è il MIO.
> 
> 

 

Hai dei link cui fare riferimento?

----------

## MyZelF

Un attimo:

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#CanDeveloperThirdParty

Non sono per niente sicuro che l'autore possa riapplicare una licenza più restrittiva.  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Un attimo:
> 
> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#CanDeveloperThirdParty
> 
> Non sono per niente sicuro che l'autore possa riapplicare una licenza più restrittiva. 

 

Che infatti é come sapevo io.

Non posso escludere che però con leggi e leggine delle varie nazioni in merito al copyright e alla proprietà intellettuale la cosa possa essere invalidata, per questo chiedevo dei riferimenti più precisi.

----------

## Vide

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Un attimo:
> 
> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#CanDeveloperThirdParty
> 
> Non sono per niente sicuro che l'autore possa riapplicare una licenza più restrittiva. 

 

Non la stessa VERSIONE. Quello è ovvio, e vale per qualsiasi cosa. Se io firmo un contratto per una cosa, vale quella.

Ma una versione più recente, assolutamente si. Basta che quella vecchia rimanga sotto la licenza originaria.

E poi cmq mi sa che manco alla FSF hanno le idee chaire, visto che poco sopra scrive:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The GNU GPL does not give users permission to attach other licenses to the program. But the copyright holder for a program can release it under several different licenses in parallel. One of them may be the GNU GPL.
> 
> 

 

questa mi sembra la spiegazione più sensata

----------

## -YoShi-

Quindi per fare un riassuntino della situazione, in pratica difficilmente la 4.4 sarà in portage perchè gli autori di XFree vogliono..ehm perdon, hanno modificato la licenza?

Ma se io invece mi scarico i sorgenti e me li compilo? 

Se non mi importasse di questa modifica e mi installassi questa versione avrei un prodotto senza licenza? oppure un prodotto non licenzato GPL, ma con "regolare" licenza Xfree?

P.S. Non avrenno mica intenzione di fare una (passatemi il termine) "vaccata" e mettere a pagamento (alla WineX) anche Xfree? Perchè se così fosse (adesso dico una bestemmia  :Wink:  ) ritorno a Winzoz...

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Quindi per fare un riassuntino della situazione, in pratica difficilmente la 4.4 sarà in portage perchè gli autori di XFree vogliono..ehm perdon, hanno modificato la licenza?

 

link

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Non avrenno mica intenzione di fare una (passatemi il termine) "vaccata" e mettere a pagamento (alla WineX) anche Xfree? Perchè se così fosse (adesso dico una bestemmia  ) ritorno a Winzoz...

 

No, al momento la cosa più probabile é il fork, OpenBSD sembra orientato in quella direzione, l'adesione di RedHat, Mandrake e Debian (oltre, of course a Gentoo) al fronte dei boicottatori di X 4.4 dovrebbe fornire un buon numero di risorse.

Ma si vedrà.

BTW sarebbe interessante sapere se l'eventuale fork parte da X 4.3.99 o da dove, e se la 4.3.99 sarà comunque utilizzabile con l'attuale licenza.

----------

## MyZelF

Già prima X non era rilasciato sotto GPL, il problema è che la nuova versione della licenza X11 non è considerata compatibile con la GPL, a differenza della precedente.

Per questo motivo molte distribuzioni, tra cui Gentoo, hanno dichiarato che non includeranno codice rilasciato con la nuova licenza.

Nulla ti vieterà comunque di scaricare ed utilizzare XFree 4.4; quello che mi auguro, però, è che, visto il vespaio di polemiche sollevato, gli sviluppatori di X ritornino sui propri passi.

---

Altro link.

----------

## knefas

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  o se preferisci convincere Xfree a modificare i termini della licenza

 

credo che qualcuno lo fara'. Non capisco cosa stanno facendo questi di Xfree. Prima muoiono, poi risorgono, poi...bah. 

Guardiamo a xdirectfb con speranza...  :Sad: 

----------

## xlyz

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Guardiamo a xdirectfb con speranza... 

 

o a y-windows

----------

## doom.it

darei i miei due cent a y-windows o a freedesktop

----------

## randomaze

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*    o se preferisci convincere Xfree a modificare i termini della licenza 
> 
> credo che qualcuno lo fara'. Non capisco cosa stanno facendo questi di Xfree. Prima muoiono, poi risorgono, poi...bah. 
> 
> Guardiamo a xdirectfb con speranza... 

 

 *Theo de Raadt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've tried to negotiate with David Dawes, and show him that his new
> 
> license is not acceptable, and he has been hostile and it has gone
> ...

 

a occhio la via della negoziazione é già stata tentata.

Nel link postato da MyZelF si legge che RH compilerà le sue applicazioni con le xlib di freedesktop.org, questo (ovviamente IMHO) significa due cose: investimenti di RH nei confronti di XServer e abbandono (sempre da parte RH) delle speranze di far cambiare idea all'XFree Team.

Anche le scelte di Mdk (con la 4.4 fino all'ultima beta e l'annuncio di ritornare alla 4.3 per la stabile) mi lascia pensare che il tempo delle negoziazioni é già passato.

Credo che il futuro vada in una delle seguenti:

Y-Window

Xdirectfb

Xserver

OpenBDS XFree fork

Certo, conoscere l'opinione di Suse/Ximian/Novell non sarebbe male....

----------

## cerri

Se il fork ci sarà, partirà dalla RC2.

----------

## MyZelF

Il parere di stallman sulla questione:

http://www.ofb.biz/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=297

----------

